# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2020

## ArtK

Reitti julkaistu, vihdoinkin Agnellolle (stage 20)!
http://www.giroditalia.it/it/percorso-2020/

----------


## PeeHoo

Hieno reitti, rankka. Haaveena on ajaa kisassa myös Stelvio, joka on sään eli lumen puolesta aina arvoitus.
Agnelin, eli italiaksi _Colle dell'Agnello_, sola on 2744 metriä meren pinnasta, joten sielläkin on lumivaara, vaikka kai pienempi kuin Stelviolla. Stelvion sola on suunnilleen samalla korkeudella, 2758 m.
Ajoin kerran Ranskan puolelta Ville-Vieillestä Agnellille. Ihan hieno nousu, mutta ei samanlaisia maisemia kuin Stelviolla. Kun lähdin alas, alkoi sataa rakeita. Menin kuvan peltikattoiseen vajaan suojaan.
Oli lyhin Italian matkani: olin siellä noin 30 sekuntia.

----------


## kukavaa

Vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta reitiltä. Ja rankalta. Viimenen viikko on aika tipauttava.

----------


## fiber

En sanoisi, että mahdottoman rankka, mutta parhaan täytyy olla aika soveltuva sekä mäkeen että tempoon. Kärkikuskit saattavat mennä muutamat pitkät etapit puolivaloilla säästelläkseen.

----------


## ainateme

Tulee kyllä hyvä kisa. Jos joillakin on hankaluuksia nähdä ensi vuoden kisoja, niin ainakin tänä vuonna vpn-suomi postasi blogin tai facen puolella ilmaiskanavat, joiden kautta vpn:llä näki ajot ilmaiseksi. ensi vuonna on varmaan tiedossa sama juttu  :Hymy:

----------


## OK93

Unkarin etapit ilmeisesti menneet nyt leikkurin alle, saas nähdä pääsevätkö ollenkaan ajamaan.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...ncelled-451548

----------


## pulmark

Itse olen myös pessimistinen tällä hetkellä koko Giron suhteen, vaikka onhan kisan alkuun vielä aikaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos nyt hetkeksi leikitään sillä mahdollisuudella että Giro päästään ajamaan, niin mitenköhän Unkarissa ajettavien osuuksien poisjääminen muuttaisi ohjelmaa? Kävisikö siinä vain niin että Giro starttaisi vasta tiistaina 12. pvä kolmella Sisiliassa ajettavalla osuudella eli Girossa ei olisi kuin 18 osuutta (4-21)? Vai onkohan RCS:llä ollut koko ajan valmiina suunnitelma B ainakin Grande Partenzan järjestämisestä jossain Italiassa? Joko Palermossa tai sitten kokonaan muualla?

Se lienee joka tapauksessa selvää että Giroa ei voida siirtää viikolla tai kahdella eikä jättää joskus myöhemmin ajettavaksi, joten vaihtoehdot ovat joko kokonaan peruttaminen tai lyhennettynä ajaminen - ja näistäkin viimeksi mainittu lienee epätodennäköisempi.

----------


## heeman

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gir...irus-pandemic/
Giro siirretty. Uusi päivä ilmoitetaan 3.4. kun Italia tutkii karanteeneja uudemman kerran.
Voi olla mäkikauriille tai giro-tour tuplaa ajaville haastava tilanne kuntohuippujen kannalta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tosin tietyllä katteettomalla optimismilla tuon voi lukea niinkin että ainoastaan Giron avaus Budapestissä on siirretty. Jos - mikä on hyvin suuri jos - kävisi niin onnellisesti ja ihmeellisesti että koronavirus ei olisi enää se joka sanelee ehdot urheilutapahtumien toteutumiselle, Giro voitaisiin ajaa kolmiviikkoisena ja muuten kalenterin mukaisena.

----------


## Munarello

Olen skeptinen koko Giron suhteen, kun ottaa huomioon että esim kesäkuun puolivälissä alkavat futiksen EM-kisat on peruutus/siirretään vuodella eteenpäin -uhan alla ja jopa Tokion Olympialaisten tilanne on pieni kysymysmerkki tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Paolo

Tällä hetkellä todennäköisesti futiksen EM-kisat siirtyvät.
Olisiko Giron paikka siinä? 
Taitaa tosin tuo kesä-heinäkuukin tulla liian aikaisin tässä maailmantilassa.

----------


## Pepe Y

Kesä-heinäkuussa ajetaan kai Ranskassa.

----------


## pulmark

Joka vanhoja muistelee sitä tikulla silmään sanottiin ennen. Laitetaan kuitenkin pieni info eli Giro d'Italian 7 viimeisen vuoden klassikkoetapit toistetaan Eurosportilla tai GCN mobiili app kautta 9-31.5 välisenä aikana.

https://www.eurosport.com/cycling/gi...65/story.shtml

----------


## Paolo

Kaikkihan meistä seuraisivat Giroa 2020 mieluiten, mutta hienoa on sekin, että näille klassikoille on nyt sauma tehdä kunniaa näyttämällä -ja seuraamalla- niitä uusintoina.
GCN:n mobiiliapin interaktiivisuus tuo vielä pientä lisäviihdettä etappien ajaksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kai Giron peruuntumista (tai toivottavasti vain lykkääntymistä) voi surra näinkin.

----------


## Paolo

Rai Sportilta huikea Giron mainosvideo! 
Legendat elävät.

https://youtu.be/c8jbEaM6OWA

----------


## Firlefanz

> Rai Sportilta huikea Giron mainosvideo! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legendat elävät.





Huomisesta alkaen syntynee uusia:

----------


## PeeHoo

Lähtöajat prologiin Cyclingweeklystä. Ajat CET, eli Suomessa kellonaikoihin tunti lisää. 

*Giro d’Italia 2020, stage one: Monreale to Palermo (15.1km) start times*


*Riders to watch*

13:15:00 DOWSETT Alex ISN GBR
13:18:00 CAMPENAERTS Victor NTT BEL
14:14:00 DENNIS Rohan IGD AUS
13:56:00 YATES Simon MTS GBR
14:36:00 THOMAS Geraint IGD GBR
14:58:00 GANNA Filippo IGD ITA
15:56:00 FUGLSANG Jakob AST DEN
15:57:00 NIBALI Vincenzo TFS ITA
16:03:00 KRUIJWISJK Steven TJV NED

Taidetaan mennä aika lujaa, kun on enimmäkseen alamäkeä. 15 minuuttia voisi mennä rikki jos ei olisi noin jyrkkiä kurveja. Arvaukseni on että voittoaika on 16-17 minuuttia. Mitä tuumaatte?

----------


## Firlefanz

Lisämielenkiintoa voi tuoda sekin että mäkipaita on jaossa miltei heti lähdössä eli nousu alkaa 300 m ajon jälkeen. Monreale Cattedrale ei ole kovin pitkä (900 m) eikä jyrkkäkään (4%), mutta paidasta kiinnostuneita lienee useita.

Jännitystä voi tuoda - ehkä liikaakin sillä reittiä on kuvattu teknisesti vaativammaksi kuin mitä se ensisilmäyksellä kartasta ehkä vaikuttaa - lauantaiksi ennustettu varsin voimakas tuuli.

----------


## pulmark

Yksi jännitysmomentti TT on se miten CCC:n Zakarin suoriutuu alamäessä TT-pyörällä, levykiekolla ? ja jos vielä tuulee. Toivotaan parasta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vähän aikaista vielä spekuloida, mutta Alpeille on luvassa jopa metri lunta, vaikka ei tietenkään joka paikkaan. Stelviolla oli jo syyskuussa lunta. Mahtaako onnistua tämän solan läpi ajaminen 22. päivä. Juuri nyt siellä on märkää mutta lunta vain aurauksen jäljilt pienissä kasoissa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Bernard Eisel tviittasi kuvan Filippo Gannan eturattaasta; välityksellä 60 x 11 pyörä varmasti kulkee! Alamäessä tullaan menemään päälle 100 km/h; voittaja saattaa hyvinkin kellottaa uuden keskinopeusennätyksen. (Vuoden 2001 Giron prologissa Rik Verbrugghe ajoi 58,874 km/h.)


PS Alppien syksyistä olosuhteista en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta ennakkopohdinnoissa on oltu sitä mieltä että lumiriski on kuitenkin suhteellisen pieni; jos tai kun yöllä sataa, se ehditään aurata ja lämpötilan nousu pitää huolen lopusta. Mutta eihän sää tottele ihmistä...

----------


## pulmark

Zakarin suoriutui hyvin. Ei olisi uskonut että alamäki TT parempi kuin mm. Kelderman, Fuglsang tai Kruijswijk. Isot aikaerot heti alussa, mutta tämä on Giro ja kisa vasta alussa. Etna taitaa olla vuorossa maanantaina.

Hänninen otti aika rauhallisesti, n. 3min kärjestä. Muuttuikohan tuuliolosuhteet etapin aikana kun vaikutti että jälkipäässä lähteneet jäi järjestään reilusti kärjestä.

----------


## UKP

Hänninen kaatui.

----------


## pulmark

^ Ok. Niinpä näyttää Twitterissä olevan. Toivottavasti kykenee hyvin jatkamaan ja pääsisi irtiottoihin.

GC-kisan ennakkosuosikkien järjestystä Twitteristä kopioituna. Almeida puuttuu joukosta, sekunnin edellä Thomasia. Mun mielestä Almeida osaa kiivetä mäkeäkin:

G.Thomas
S.Yates +0:26
Vlasov +0:57
Kelderman +1:05
V.Nibali +1:06
Kruijswijk +1:21
Fuglsang +1:24
Majka +1:37

----------


## paaton

Oli kyllä järjetön aika-ajo. Alamäkee hirveää vauhtia. Tosi huonoa pintaa ja kovaa tuulta. Lisäksi monessa kohtaa näki silmällä, miten liukasta asfaltti on.
Asfaltti oli kiillottunut marmoriksi. Tuon vuoksi niitä hassuja ajolinjoja näki. Gannakin veti jarrulla pitkäksi ja teki jyrkän käännöksen ja kiihdytyksen. Noita linjoja näkee lähinnä tehokkailla prätkillä radoilla joissa on tosi jyrkkiä mutkia.

Ainakin Lopezin kisa loppui jo tälle etapille. Lukuisia muitakin kaatoja oli.

----------


## paaton

Campenaerts arvelee mutkassa olleen öljyä. Järjetöntä, jos tuo on totta.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...-course-471539

----------


## PeeHoo

> Ainakin Lopezin kisa loppui jo tälle etapille. Lukuisia muitakin kaatoja oli.



katsoin videon Lopezin kaatumisesta, muuttaen ymmärrä syytä. 
Eikö Lopez tehnyt massiivisen sladin liikennemerkkiä päin  Tourin alussa? 
Oliko Girossa toinen käsi irti tangosta ja fillari osui juuri silloin töyssyyn.

”Most notably of all, Astana’s Miguel Ángel López had to be rushed to hospital in an ambulance after hitting a bump in the road and falling hard.”

----------


## paaton

Oli vaihtamassa otetta juuri suojatien korotuksen, tai vastaavan montun kohdalla.

 Olen meinannut lipata muutaman kerran ja kerran lippasinkin tosi pahasti vastaavassa tilanteessa katupyörällä. Tuo on aeroasennnossa ajamisen huono puoli. Painopiste on niin edessä, että pienikin käden lipeäminen tipauttaa koko yläkropan painon ohjaustangon päälle. Sitten on ihan herran haltuun kääntyykö stonga liian paljon osumisen vuoksi sivuttain. 

Katupyörällä on turvallisempaa maata siinä tangon päällä, kuin pitää ohuella otteella aivan kahvan päistä kiinni. Tangon päältä ei voi tippua kyynärpäiden varasta alaspäin. Hoodeilta jos käsi luiskahtaa, niin voi käydä huonosti. Silloin kuin kaaduin pahemmin, niin olin itseasiassa painamassa garminin lap nappia samalla kun eturengas osui montuun, eli aika vastaava tilanne mitä lopezilla. Toinen käsi oli irti. Oikealla aeropyörällä painopiste on tietysti vielä edempänä, eli tilanne on mahdoton hallita.

----------


## Köfte

^ Pahasti upotettu kaivonkansi aiheuttaa ylimääräistä toimintaa jopa cruiserilla ja Jopolla. 1.kohtaaminen vastaavaan syöpyi iäksi mieleen ja ihoon. Tikkumallin lisätangoilla olin liikkeellä, oppipahan tuonkin...

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään tällaista.

----------


## cokekola

> Bernard Eisel tviittasi kuvan Filippo Gannan eturattaasta; välityksellä 60 x 11 pyörä varmasti kulkee! Alamäessä tullaan menemään päälle 100 km/h; voittaja saattaa hyvinkin kellottaa uuden keskinopeusennätyksen. (Vuoden 2001 Giron prologissa Rik Verbrugghe ajoi 58,874 km/h.)



Suokaa anteeksi amatöörin kysymys, mutta miksi tuossa kuvan Gannan pyörässä on etuvaihtaja? Onko tuon 60-hampaisen eturattaan takana todellakin toinenkin eturatas? Jos on, niin jatkokysymys: eikö noilla nopeuksilla aika-ajopyörässä kannattaisi vältykset hoitaa laajentamalla takapakkaa mieluummin kuin kahdella eturattaalla?

----------


## paaton

> Suokaa anteeksi amatöörin kysymys, mutta miksi tuossa kuvan Gannan pyörässä on etuvaihtaja? Onko tuon 60-hampaisen eturattaan takana todellakin toinenkin eturatas? Jos on, niin jatkokysymys: eikö noilla nopeuksilla aika-ajopyörässä kannattaisi vältykset hoitaa laajentamalla takapakkaa mieluummin kuin kahdella eturattaalla?



Ei. Kun eturattaan koko kasvatetaan 60t, niin takana 1-hampaan ero on jo tuntuva. Jos takapakaksi laitetaan joku tolkuttoman iso rieska, niin hypyt ovat kestämättömät tempo ajoon. Nythän alussa oli suht jyrkkä mäki, tuo ajettiin pienellä ja sen jälkeen etuvaihtajaan ei tietysti koskettu.

----------


## pulmark

> Suokaa anteeksi amatöörin kysymys, mutta miksi tuossa kuvan Gannan pyörässä on etuvaihtaja? Onko tuon 60-hampaisen eturattaan takana todellakin toinenkin eturatas? Jos on, niin jatkokysymys: eikö noilla nopeuksilla aika-ajopyörässä kannattaisi vältykset hoitaa laajentamalla takapakkaa mieluummin kuin kahdella eturattaalla?



60t tarvitaan vauhdin vuoksi koska pienin ratas mikä taakse sopii on 11-piikkinen. Eilisellä TT-radalla ajettiin kuitenkin välillä 70-100kph nopeudella. Jotta pääsee yli 70 kph niin kadenssin pitää olla 60x11 yhdistelmällä 110. 130 kadenssillakin maksiminopeus vain 90 kph. 

Lisäksi voimansiirron häviöt kasvaa kun ketju enemmän "mutkalla" tai kaarella rattaan ympärillä. Ketju alkaa "sakkaamaan" pienemmillä rattailla kun se ei linkkien pituuden vuoksi oikein enää taivu kunnolla mutkalle. Pienempään rattaaseen hukkuu enemmän tehoja vaikka isompi ratas onkin vähän painavampi. Tehohäviöiden minimoimiseksi kannattaa ajaa isolla etulimpulla ja mahdollisimman isolla takarattaalla vaikka ketjulinja olisi vinossa.

http://chain-guide.com/basics/2-2-1-chordal-action.html

Kun katsoi esim. Gannan ajoa ja ketjua eilisessä ajossa, näki kuinka ketju värähteli välillä ylös-alas. Osa värähtelystä tuli tien epätasaisuuksista ja osa tuosta ylläkuvatusta ilmiöstä. Optimitilanteessa kun ketjussa on veto päällä ei värähtelyä esiinny.

----------


## MV

> Bernard Eisel tviittasi kuvan Filippo Gannan eturattaasta; välityksellä 60 x 11 pyörä varmasti kulkee! Alamäessä tullaan menemään päälle 100 km/h; voittaja saattaa hyvinkin kellottaa uuden keskinopeusennätyksen. (Vuoden 2001 Giron prologissa Rik Verbrugghe ajoi 58,874 km/h.)
> 
> 
> PS Alppien syksyistä olosuhteista en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta ennakkopohdinnoissa on oltu sitä mieltä että lumiriski on kuitenkin suhteellisen pieni; jos tai kun yöllä sataa, se ehditään aurata ja lämpötilan nousu pitää huolen lopusta. Mutta eihän sää tottele ihmistä...



Mitenkäs tässä kävi, virallisesti? Päässälaskien voittajan nopeus 58,89 eli uusi ennätys.

Toi 2001 prologi oli muuten tikkusuora muutaman kilsan pläjäys niin myöhään illalla että ajettiin katu- ja salamavalojen alla. Aika lailla erilainen kuin normaalisti, aika-ajajien sijaan pärjäsi sprintterit. RvB tosin enemmänkin klassikkokuski?

Lähetetty minun BTV-DL09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## cokekola

> Ei. Kun eturattaan koko kasvatetaan 60t, niin takana 1-hampaan ero on jo tuntuva. Jos takapakaksi laitetaan joku tolkuttoman iso rieska, niin hypyt ovat kestämättömät tempo ajoon. Nythän alussa oli suht jyrkkä mäki, tuo ajettiin pienellä ja sen jälkeen etuvaihtajaan ei tietysti koskettu.



No näinhän se tietenkin onkin, enpä tullut ajatelleeksi loppuun saakka! Tällaisen sunnuntaifillaristin maailmassa välitysten hypyt eivät ole niin merkityksellisiä, vaikka varmaan todellskin, 60 hampaisen kohdalla huomaisi jo karkeampaankin tottunut eron :-)

----------


## Googol

> Mitenkäs tässä kävi, virallisesti? Päässälaskien voittajan nopeus 58,89 eli uusi ennätys.
> 
> Toi 2001 prologi oli muuten tikkusuora muutaman kilsan pläjäys niin myöhään illalla että ajettiin katu- ja salamavalojen alla. Aika lailla erilainen kuin normaalisti, aika-ajajien sijaan pärjäsi sprintterit. RvB tosin enemmänkin klassikkokuski?
> 
> Lähetetty minun BTV-DL09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



58.831 km/h väittää Tissot: https://www.tissottiming.com/2020/gi...tage/1/overall

----------


## Firlefanz

> Mitenkäs tässä kävi, virallisesti? Päässälaskien voittajan nopeus 58,89 eli uusi ennätys.



Viralliset tulokset kertovat seuraavanlaista:

1 – Filippo Ganna (Team Ineos Grenadiers) – 15.1km in 15’24”, average speed 58.831km/h 


2001 prologi oli pituudeltaan 7,6 km. Verbrugghe oli tosiaan voittanut saman vuoden Flèche Wallonen (jossa hän oli edellisvuonna ollut toinen), mutta hänellä oli muitakin aika-ajovoittoja juuri prologeissa ja yksi Belgian mestaruuskin.

----------


## pulmark

Ei mene Astanalla hyvin, Vlasov keskeyttää. Ilmeisesti sairas ? mitään kaatumista en ole huomannut. Koronalla voi tässä vaiheessa spekuloida, Astanalla taisi olla tartuntoja.

----------


## Firlefanz

Vatsavaivat olivat Vlasovin keskeytyksen syynä, tviittasi Astana. Mikä vähän ihmetyttää, yleensähän yritetään kaikin keinoin päästä aikarajan sisällä maaliin ja sinnitellä seuraavat osuudet, kunnes tilanne normalisoituu. Mutta toki taustalla voi olla vakavampaakin kuin semmoiset vatsavaivat mitkä taviskuntoilijalla tulevat mieleen. 

En ole läheskään varma, mutta ymmärtääkseni ainakin julkituodun koronaprotokollan mukaan testi otetaan aina jos jollakin on taudinkuvaan kuuluvia oireita. Eli muun syyn ilmoitamisella ei pysty väistämään mahdollisen koronatapauksen toteamista.

Fuglsangilla surkean onneton aloitus: ensimmäisellä osuudella melkein puolitoista minuuttia takkiin Thomasille ja siitä enemmän kuin puolet huonosti valitun lähtöajan eli menetetyn tuuliedun vuoksi - ja nyt Superman Lopezin jälkeen jo toinen keskeisen tärkeä apumies vuoriosuuksilla keskeyttää. Veikkaan että huono tuuri saa tavalla tai toisella jatkoa huomenna Etnalla.


PS Hänninen 90. 1.50 voittajasta. Ei hyvä eikä huono, ehkä lähinnä ammattimainen suoritus DS:n ohjeiden mukaan. En usko että huomennakaan tavoitteena on roikkua kaikin voimin pääjoukon mukana vaan pikemminkin niin kauan kuin siltä tuntuu ja sitten voimia säästellen maaliin?

----------


## paaton

Ihmettelen kyllä suuresti, jos alaphilippeä ei hylätä. Esti todella vaarallisesti hirchin loppukirissä. Sagan teki kropalla työntämällä tilaa itselleen ja menetti koko päivän pisteet. Tuo ratkaisi koko tourin pistekisan. Alaphillippen teko oli taas selkeä kiilaus ja hirchin kirin estäminen, ei itsellle tilan raivaaminen. Tiesi häviävänsä kirin muuten hirchille tuosta tilanteesta.

Onneksi roglic voitti. hehe.


EDIT: 

Edittiä heti perään. Onneksi ollaan italiassa eikä ranskassa.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...e-liege-471609

----------


## misopa

^ Tiputettiin LBL:n tuloksissa viidenneksi.

----------


## Firlefanz

Pieni korjaus Saganin rangaistukseen ja sen vaikutukseen Tourin pistekilpailussa. Sagan menetti maalissa joukon viimeiseksi tiputtamisen myötä toisesta sijasta saamansa pisteet (30), muttei välikirissä voittamiaan pisteitä (13). Siinä vain sattui niin että sääntöjen mukaisesti häneltä vähennettiin myös 25% voittajan pisteistä (12,5 joka pyöristettiin ylöspäin eli 13).Kun kolmantena maaliin tullut Bennett samalla nousi toiseksi, hän hyötyi näin saamiensa lisäpisteiden verran (10).

30 + 13 + 10 = 53 

Nythän ennen viimeistä osuutta Bennetin ja Saganin ero oli sattumoisin juuri tuo 53 pistettä eli he olisivat olleet tasapisteissä, mutta Pariisissa olisi hyvin monien asioiden pitänyt mennä toisin jottei Bennett olisi vienyt vihreää paitaa joka tapauksessa.

PS Toki voidaan spekuloida että ilman hylkäämistä Bora-Hansgrohe olisi ajanut eri taktiikalla ja onnistunut siinä paremmin ja Sagan olisi vienyt enemmän pisteitä ja Bennett tehnyt paineen alla virheitä jne.

----------


## fiber

> Onneksi ollaan italiassa eikä ranskassa.



Suurtietäjän maantieto ei taida olla se vahvin laji  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JTJ

Nyt kun ollaan Italiassa, niin italialainen voittaa. Hieno loppuveto Ulissilta. Saganilla ei ollut mitään mahdollisuuksia väsyneellä jalalla. Sagan kuitenkin mäkikirikisan kärkeen ja Ulissi pistekisan  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Suurtietäjän maantieto ei taida olla se vahvin laji



Haha  :Hymy:  Liege-bastogne-liegestä siis kommentit. Giro oli tylsä, kun sagan ei voittanut.

----------


## paaton

> Nyt kun ollaan Italiassa, niin italialainen voittaa. Hieno loppuveto Ulissilta. Saganilla ei ollut mitään mahdollisuuksia väsyneellä jalalla. Sagan kuitenkin mäkikirikisan kärkeen ja Ulissi pistekisan




Jep, mun mielestä ulissi ja qs:n kuski näkivät saganin kaukaa ja odottivat, kun sagan pääsee kiinni. Sitten välitön loppukiri. Eihän tuossa tilanteessa ollut mitään jakoa enää.

----------


## UKP

Jakob Fuglsangin nimi tulee aina esiin, kun puhutaan etappikisoista, mutta suurissa ympäriajoissa hän ei oo oikein koskaan pärjännyt (jos ei etappivoitto(ja?) lasketa). Oiskohan paras kokonaiskilpailusijoitus 7 Ranskan ympäriajossa? Jakob on kyllä voittanu kovia kisoja ja etappikisoja, mutta ne on ollu lyhyempiä etappikisoja. Ikääkin alkaa jo olla eikä kahden joukkuekaverin DNF auta asiaa. Ihan hyvin Jakobilla on tänäkin vuonna kulkenut niin kuin viime vuonna. Ja kun vuosi on 2020 niin ehkä Jakob vois yllättää tänä vuonna.

Huomenna voisi olla mielenkiintoinen etappi, mutta mutta.. Saa nähä katsooko kapteenit vaan toisiansa vai tapahtuisikohan jo jotain, koska eroja jo on.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään reitti suuntautuu tulivuorelle. Upea loppunousu!

----------


## Laroute

Jaakon toinen kaatuminen tässä Girossa tapahtui 19 km ennen maalia. Siihen nähden Jaakko jäi yllättävän vähän kärjestä. Olisiko tänään Jaakon päivä kohennella asemiaan, jos pysyy pystyssä. Paljon on tullut kaatumisia liukkaista Sisilian teistä johtuen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sellaista on esitetty huomattavasti minua asiantuntevimmilta tahoilta että etenkin Ineosin intresseissä olisi päästää hatka viemään bonussekunnit joista Thomasin päävastustajat voisivat olla kiinnostuneita. 

AG2R:n ajajista hatkaan tällä osuudella sopiviksi ajajiksi on arveltu Bouchardia ja Hännistä. (Paret-Peintre on myös mäkimies, mutta tähdännee nimenomaan hyvään sijoitukseen kokonaiskilpailuissa eikä yksittäisiin etappeihin.) Esimerkiksi Feltet.dk kirjoitti Hännisestä, jolle antoi kaksi tähteä (viidestä mahdollisesta): "Det samme gjorde Ag2r’s spændende klatrer *Jaakko Hänninen*, der i år har vist sit potentiale, og han klatrer godt nok til at gøre det færdigt."

----------


## pulmark

Pahannäköisiä nuo tiellä olevat pullot. Ainakin kolme pulloa ajajien keskellä pyörimässä. Värien perusteella saattoi olla Bahrainin joukkueen pullo johon Thomas kaatui. Täyden näköinen pullo, irronnut telineestä. Tuskin noita kukaan tielle heittelee tuossa vaiheessa kilpailua:

https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/...40936713658370

Tapahtumarikas etappi ja ennakkoon arvioitu kokonaiskilpailun kärki meni uusiksi. Hyvää kilvanajoa lopussa, kyllä tästä hyvä kisa vielä syntyy.

----------


## marco1

Jotenkin ajattelin että kun Giro on nyt ollut pitkään kauden eka GT ja sen vuoksi kilpailu ja järjestäjän toiminta jotenkin erityisen jännää, holtitonta ja sekavaa mutta kyllä se näyttää kuuluvan kilpailun luonteeseen. Jo mainittujen ongelmien lisäksi näin live-kuvassa muutaman läheltä piti-tilanteen kuvaavien moottoripyörien kanssa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään ajetaan vielä Sisiliassa .

----------


## pulmark

Thomas keskeyttää, lantiossa murtuma, luulisin että kausi on paketissa.

Stelviolle ja Col Agnelille ennustettu pientä pakkasta Giron viimeiselle viikolle. Saattaapi olla että nuo reitit ajetaan tai sitten ei. Järjestäjillä lienee suunnitelma B valmiina eli reitti saattaa muuttua, Yli 2000m ei välttämättä nousta varsinkin jos sataa vielä lunta.

----------


## pulmark

Pienestä oli tänään Demaren voitto kiinni. Vajaa renkaan korkeus ehkä, 1-2cm.

Järjestäjät hölmöilleet kun aitoja ei laitettu kunnolla kiinni. Helikopterin lentäessä alhaalla aidat lähtivät liikkeelle ja osuivat kahteen ajajaan. Wackermann sairaalaan tuskin tajuissaan, kasvoissa osumaa. Van Empel selvisi maaliin saakka.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tänään ajetaan ennusteiden mukaan sateessa ja varsin viileässä, 18°C, eikä päivästä muutenkaan tule helppo:







Koska mäki ei ole kokonaiskilpailun voitosta kamppailevien kannalta tarpeeksi raatelevan kova, lienee hatkalla tänään mahdollisuutensa. Irtiottoon mukaan pääsy ei kuitenkaan tule olemaan aivan tuskatonta, mutta niillä jotka siinä onnistuvat (tai joiden sallitaan onnistua) on mahdollisuus tehdä omia ratkaisujaan yhtä lailla Valico di Montescuron nousussa kuin sitä seuraavalla alamäkiosuudella.

Jotkut AG2R:n ajajista ovat varmasti saaneet ohjeet - tai luvan - yrittää irtiottoon eikä olisi hassumpaa jos Hänninen olisi yksi heistä. Mutta olosuhteet huomioonottaen täytyy toivoa että tänään vältyttäisiin enemmiltä kaatumisilta ja loukkaantumisilta.

----------


## pulmark

Raskas päivä, pitkä etappi 225km ja yhteensä 4500m nousua. GC-kisan asetelma muuttui kun Thomas poissa ja tuskin Yates yli 3min jääneenä mukana voittokamppailussa. Eroa tällä hetkellä 3-15 välillä noin minuutti. Epävarmuutta GC-kisaan tuo se että jos talviset olosuhteet yllättää niin viimeisen viikon luonne voi muuttua täysin jos 2 vuorietappia jää ajamatta. GC-kisassa ei lisäksi nyt ole selkeästi ylivoimaista tempokuskia.

Veikkaisin että jos isompi irtiotto tapahtuu niin se menee maaliin saakka.

----------


## JTJ

On tämä Gannakin ihmemies. Ratapyöräilijä ja voitti 225 km mäkietapin. Ehkä tässä kisassa nähdään vielä lisää yllätyksiä. Almeida on pitänyt hienosti johtonsa. Sai nyt jopa hieman lisää eroa GC-kuskeihin loppukirin muutamalla bonussekunnilla.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Näillä ITT kilometreilla Almeida voi olla jopa vaikeasti lyötävissä, varsinkin jos viimeisen viikon isoja vuoria joudutaan karsimaan.

----------


## paaton

> On tämä Gannakin ihmemies. Ratapyöräilijä ja voitti 225 km mäkietapin. Ehkä tässä kisassa nähdään vielä lisää yllätyksiä. Almeida on pitänyt hienosti johtonsa. Sai nyt jopa hieman lisää eroa GC-kuskeihin loppukirin muutamalla bonussekunnilla.



Vähän niinkuin kirimiehet cyclocrossista.

Hieno oli se tuuletus 4km lipun alla. Nyt ei aja kukaan mua kiinni.

Kiva olisi tietää viimeisen mäen watit. 75kg ja trek ei saanut kuin vajaan minuutin kiinni. Ihan hiljaa ei kuitenkaan tultu gentin kiinniajonkaan aikana.

----------


## paaton

> Näillä ITT kilometreilla Almeida voi olla jopa vaikeasti lyötävissä, varsinkin jos viimeisen viikon isoja vuoria joudutaan karsimaan.



Tuossa kaveri juuri kommentoi, että gannakin olisi saattanut olla aika korkealla, jos ei olisi auttanut thomasia.

----------


## Munarello

Movistarin nuorimies Rubio sai De Gentiltä "oppitunnin" kun työnteko ei kolumbialaiselle maistunut. Siinä vaiheessa kun Ganna lähti irti, De Gent vissiinkin vain totesi että menköön mun puolesta. Kun Rubio jäi myös katselemaan niin "paperilla heikoin" mäkimies meni menojaan etappivoittoon.

----------


## paaton

> Movistarin nuorimies Rubio sai De Gentiltä "oppitunnin" kun työnteko ei kolumbialaiselle maistunut. Siinä vaiheessa kun Ganna lähti irti, De Gent vissiinkin vain totesi että menköön mun puolesta. Kun Rubio jäi myös katselemaan niin "paperilla heikoin" mäkimies meni menojaan etappivoittoon.



Mä en vedä, koska oma edellä.
Mä en vedä, koska oma jäljessä.
Mä en vedä, koska oot vahvempi.
Naks.
Ooppa sit vetämättä.
😮 Mitäs nyt teet?

Gent on hieno mies. Joskus tarinoi hatkasta marchin kanssa. Sovitaan 400w ja sitten poljetaan. Kaikki leikkiminen unehdetaan ja ajetaan vaan kunnes lamppu sammuu.

----------


## paaton

Oikeasti rubio sai varmasti tallilta käskyn olla vetämättä, koska gent. Olen aivan saletti, että häntä harmitti tilanne ja paljon.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään aika sileä etappi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lauantaina 10.10.2020 yksi iso mäki ja lopussa rantakierros.

----------


## pulmark

Simon Yatesilla testien mukaan Corona:

https://www.greenedgecycling.com/new...ovid-19-result

----------


## PeeHoo

Sunnuntaina 11.10.2020 luvassa raskas työpäivä.

----------


## PeeHoo

20. etapilla pitäisi ajaa Stelvion solan kautta, mutta Plan B on valmiina. Nyt ei näytä ajokelpoiselta, mutta säällä on taipumus muuttua, Nettikameran kuva.

----------


## PeeHoo

.. ja Col Agnelille (italiaksi _Colle dell'Agnello)_ on luvassa alkavalle viikolle yöllä jopa -12°C, mutta päivällä välillä plusasteita, välillä pientä pakkasta.

----------


## pulmark

Sitkeästi Almeida roikkuu mukana hyvässä kokonaiskilpailun sijoituksessa. Edelleen pinkkipaidassa. Jos ajaa muutaman päivän päästä vielä pitkään tempoon unelmavedon niin muille GC-kuskeille tulee kiire viimeisellä viikolla. Giron päätteeksi on vielä lyhyempi tempo, 15.7km. Yhteensä vielä 50km jäljellä tempoajelua.

----------


## Kossu

Odotin etapilta liikoja. Odotin, että ennen lepopäivää nähdään GC kamppailua mutta eipä siitä mitään spektaakkelia saatu. Trek veti nousujen aluissa kovaa mutta näytti että apukuskit kävi vaan vähemmäksi. Sunweb ja Jumbo ei tehneet juuri mitään. Almeida pääsi helpolla.

----------


## paaton

> Odotin etapilta liikoja. Odotin, että ennen lepopäivää nähdään GC kamppailua mutta eipä siitä mitään spektaakkelia saatu. Trek veti nousujen aluissa kovaa mutta näytti että apukuskit kävi vaan vähemmäksi. Sunweb ja Jumbo ei tehneet juuri mitään. Almeida pääsi helpolla.



Tylsä oli. Ghentin klassikko tuli samaan aikaan ja vaihdoinkin siihen. Aivan mahtava kisa. Lopun ryhmässä oli vaan uberluokan kuskeja. Kuka tahansa noista olisi voinut voittaa. Pedersen oli viisain ja käytti mahtavan jalat yhteen ratkaisevaan nykäisyyn, jolloin kiriinkin jäi vielä voittojalka.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tiistaina 13.10. taas duuniin lepopäivän jälkeen. Tosin lepopäivä on kai suhteellinen koska tavallinen harrastaja olisi ammattilaisten palautteluajojen vauhdista pudonnut aika pian.

----------


## fiber

Covid-19 testeissä löytyneiden positiivisten vuoksi vuoksi koko Michelton-Scott, Jumbo Visman Steven Kuijswijk sekä nimeltä mainitsematon Sunwebin ajaja jättävät Giron kesken.

----------


## paaton

Dodi. Eiköhän giro ole kohta taputeltu. Hänninenhän ajoi sen pitkän mäen yatesin kanssa.

----------


## Kuhan

Nyt on huonoja uutisia!  :Irvistys:

----------


## pulmark

Pari joukkuetta nyt jo poissa, Sunweb vielä sinnittelee vaikka Matthews positiivinen. AG2R ja Ineos henkilökunnasta molemmista yksi korona-positiivinen.

Vegni vielä luottavainen kisan jatkosta:





> "I don't think that there is the risk to stop the race, we did already 1500 tests, one team was implied, the rest was just 1 person per team. I don't see risk now, numbers are low considering what it can be the problem. Let's see next week"

----------


## Laroute

Kyllähän oli sankariajo Saganilta! Hienoa!

----------


## veke

No     KYLLÄ!

----------


## fiber

Väki vähenee, mutta pidot paranee. Almeida ei ole mikään satunnainen tuulentuoman pinkkipaidan kantaja.

----------


## Kuhan

Vihdoinkin hieno päivä Girossa. On ollut vähän mitäänsanomaton tämän vuoden saapasmaan kisa tähän saakka. IMO. On jäänyt odotusarvot korkealle huikean Tourin jälkeen.

----------


## fiber

Demaren senttivoitto, Gannan mäkietappi, Almeida pesi rinteen Castroviejolla, Dowsett... en kyllä osaa mitenkään pitää mitäänsanomattomana. IMO. Ei edes GC:n näkökulmasta, kun Almeida napsii pinkissä bonussekunteja.

----------


## pulmark

Katselen jälkilähetystä etapin 10. Saganilta kyllä hieno ajo. Nousussa ajo muistuttaa Pozzovivoa vääntää samalla tyylillä, isompi painos vaan :-)

Sääennusteita viimeiselle viikolle. Hyvin epävarmoja vielä mutta vähän suuntaa antavia.

Stelvio, to 22.10, lumisadetta lämpötila -2 - +1C:

https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather..._italy_9881919

Col Agnel, la 24.10, puolipilvistä, vesisadetta, 0 - +4C:

https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather...france_3038609

Col d'Izoard, la 24.10, vesisadetta, +1 - 6C  
https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather...france_3012594

Izoardille on tullut viime vuosina ajettua aika usein itäpuolelta. Huhtikuussa ei vielä yleensä pääse huipulle saakka koska lunta. Mukava mäki nousta Brianconista. Samoin Montgenevren yli ajanut Italian puolelle muutaman kerran Bardonecciaan ja sitten takaisin Ranskaan Nevacheen Col de l' échellen kautta ja sieltä Brianconiin.

Agnelilla en ole koskaan käynyt.

----------


## Kuhan

> Demaren senttivoitto, Gannan mäkietappi, Almeida pesi rinteen Castroviejolla, Dowsett... en kyllä osaa mitenkään pitää mitäänsanomattomana. IMO. Ei edes GC:n näkökulmasta, kun Almeida napsii pinkissä bonussekunteja.



Ehkä näkemys on lievästi värittynyt. Ei omia suosikkeja tai sellaisiksi murtautuvia valokeilassa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ajoivat tänään kyllä minusta ”kuin viimeistä päivää”. Kuin olettaisivat, että kisa keskeytetään lähipäivinä ja tänään pitää pelata kortit, jos niitä vielä on.

----------


## JTJ

Niin, oli ihan klassikkokisan meininkiä.

----------


## paaton

Reitti teki kisan ja giro heräsi henkiin. Pientä voimamäkeä, selkeä klassikkoreitti. Ei klassikoissakaan tule pelotoni kiinni enää lopussa. Vahvin voittaa.

Onneksi katsoin jälkilähetyksenä koko etapin. Hatka joutui vaihtamaan yhteen jonoon ja vetivät pitkät siivut agr:ää vastaan. Sagan vs Demare. Sagan vei.

----------


## JTJ

Tässä tuli vielä lisämaustetta siitä, että ajettiin myös GC-kisasta: Pozzovivon nousu rengasrikon jälkeen, Pello Bilbaon irtiotto ja Almeidan iskut toivat lisäjännitystä kisaan.

Tämä oli ehdottomasti paras etappi tähän mennessä, mutta olen myös fiber kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että viime viikolla oli jännittäviä etappeja. Esimerkiksi perjantaina etukäteen tylsältä vaikuttanut tasamaaetappi, jossa sivutuuli toi DQS:lle mahdollisuuden iskeä heti etapin alusta. Se teki etapista todella raastavan useimmille kuskeille. Ei vähiten De Gendtille, joka oli alkuun irtiotossa, mutta joutui sitten vetämään Vanhouckea kahdesti takaisin pääjoukkoon.

----------


## kukavaa

Onkohan aikaisemmin podettu Corona vienyt Gavirian jalat, kun kaksi kiriä jo lopettanut kesken? Toisaalta Girossa tuntuu aina olevan yksi ylivoimainen spintteri. Gavirian ja Vivianin vuorot meni jo, nyt on Demaren vuoro

----------


## paaton

Demare on vahvin, mutta on sillä kyllä aika mahtava junakin edessä. Veikkaan, ettei sagan ole enää ensi viikolla kamalan kaukana demaresta kireissäkään.

Eilen vetomies meinasi tiputtaa demaren peesistä. Oli taakia. Saganin vetomies oli gaviria, joka hyytyi kahden potkun jälkeen.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään riittävästi mäkiä, vaikka ei ykkösluokan nousuja.

----------


## fiber

Hatkaporukan heiniä. Aikamoinen etappi. Mäet "pieniä", mutta paljon ja esim. Madonna di Pugliano todella hankala. Ei taida olla Saganille toista hatkapäivää, mutta ehkä karkuporukassa ovat Swift/Castroviejo ja De Gendt. Ilmeisesti sää ja keli voivat taas tänään tarjota yllätyksiä.

----------


## pulmark

60 mäkipinnaa yhteensä jaossa 5 nyppylästä. 33 yhteensä voitoista. KOM kisan kärkiporukkaa luulisi kiinnostavan. Toivottavasti Hänninen pääsisi nyt hatkaan.

----------


## Kuhan

Pahus, ei ole Jaakko hatkaporukassa.

----------


## MakeK

> Tänään riittävästi mäkiä, vaikka ei ykkösluokan nousuja.



Tänään ajetaan samoja nousuja mitä NoveColli tapahtumassa. Itse tullut ajettua se pari kertaa.

Edit: näkyy myös miten surkeassa kunnossa noi tiet ovat ellei ole laitettu uutta pintaa Giroa varten.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Kerran on tullut ajettua Nove Colli ja lähes kaksinkertainen aika meni 2014 tämän päivän etappiin verrattuna. Kova on pro-kuskien vauhti!

----------


## karjala67

Kylläpä on kilpailu roosapaidasta taas yhtä mielenkiintoista seurata kuin merisään katsominen radiosta. Toivottavasti siellä jotain vielä tapahtuisi..

----------


## PeeHoo

Kuusi päivää aikaa Stelvion ylitykseen...

----------


## fiber

Harmi, kokonaiskilpailun osalta tuntuu tosiaan olevan vähän vaisua, eikä mahdollinen reitin keventäminen ainakaan paranna sitä kisaa.

----------


## paaton

Kyllähän tämän vuoden giro on ollut b-luokan kisa touriin verrattuna. Ei ole enää riittävästi kovia apukuskeja mukana. 

Jospa bora ja sagan keksii jotain hauskaa demaren päänmenoksi.

----------


## Laroute

> Jospa bora ja sagan keksii jotain hauskaa demaren päänmenoksi.



Toihan on ihan hölpönpölppö juttua! Niidenhän pitää kisata ihan rintarinnan, ilman mitään Saganin kommervenkkejä (Tähän nauravia hymiöitä ja viimeiseksi silmää iskevä hymiö, jotta tulee selväksi, että tämä viesti oli toverillista kuittailua paatonin vastaaviin)

----------


## paaton

Tarkoitin lähinnä muuta kuin kampitusta loppukirissä.

Demare on harmillisen kovakuntoinen kirimies. Ei välttämättä tipu mäkeen, jossa sagan pysyisi mukana. Tiedä vaikka nähtäisiin molemmat vielä samassa hatkassa.

----------


## Laroute

^Niinpä. Voi tulla ihan mielenkiintoinen loppu Giro kirimiesten osalta. Sagan tulee varmasti väkisin runnomaan paitaa itselleen ja kaikki rehelliset keinot ovat sallittuja. Jollain konstein varmasti yritetään ratkoa kirejä muuveilla, jotka alkavat jo kaukaa ennen viimeistä kilometriä tai kymppiä. Popcornit on täällä valmiina!

----------


## JTJ

Olettaisin, että Almeida tulee tippumaan kolmannen viikon vuorietapeilla, jos vain sinne asti päästään. Sittenhän GC-kisa vasta muuttuu jännäksi, jos nyt ITT:ssä ei tule liian isoja eroja muiden kuskien välille.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään aika-ajoetappi. On nousuja ja laskuja, mutta eiköhän mennä aika-ajopyörillä ilman fillarien vaihtoja. Viimeinen kurva 400 metriä ennen maalia oikealle on alamäessä ja aika jyrkkä, pitää ottaa aika tarkasti.



Maaliin näin:

----------


## PeeHoo

*Lähtöajat päivän aika-ajoon
*
Kopioin Cyclingweek-sivulta, joten aikoihin *kai* tunti lisää. *Korjatkaa jos en ole ymmärtänyt aikoja oikein!*

*Giro d’Italia 2020, stage 14: Conegliano to Valdobbiadene (34.1km) start times*Riders to watch


13:13.00 DOWSETT Alex GBR ISN
13:34.00 CAMPENAERTS Victor BEL NTT
13:37.00 BODNAR Maciej POL BOH
13:55.00 DENNIS Rohan AUS IGD
14:11.00 BJERG Mikkel DEN UAD
14:20.00 GANNA Filippo ITA IGD
*14:28.00 HÄNNINEN Jaakko FIN ALM*
15:05.00 CASTROVIEJO Jonathan ESP IGD
15:40.00 NIBALI Vincenzo ITA TFS
15:43.00 POZZOVIVO Domenico ITA NTT
15:46.00 BILBAO Pello ESP TBM
15:49.00 KELDERMAN Wilco NED SUN
15:52.00 ALMEIDA João POR DQS

----------


## pulmark

> Olettaisin, että Almeida tulee tippumaan kolmannen viikon vuorietapeilla, jos vain sinne asti päästään. Sittenhän GC-kisa vasta muuttuu jännäksi, jos nyt ITT:ssä ei tule liian isoja eroja muiden kuskien välille.



Sääennusteet ensi viikon loppupuolelle lupaa lämpenevää Stelviolle ja Agnelille. Saattaapi olla että vuorietapit ajetaan, Stelvio to aika selkeää +4C ja Agnel la vesisadetta, +4C. Lumisateita ei ole alkuviikolle ennusteissa, selkeää.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lauantain aika-ajonnistuja oli Brandon McNulty, joka nousi seitsemän sijaa neljänneksi. Kolmas sija on nyt  12 sekunnin päässä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään sunnuntaina mäkiä ja mutkia. Huomenna lepopäivä.

----------


## paaton

Huikea päivä tulossa. Flandersin lähetys alkoi jo. Nyt äkkiä pikaiset ulkoilut ja sen jälkeen päivä sohvalla alkaa!

----------


## PeeHoo

> Huikea päivä tulossa. Flandersin lähetys alkoi jo. Nyt äkkiä pikaiset ulkoilut ja sen jälkeen päivä sohvalla alkaa!



Joo, Flanderin jälkeen ehti katsoa Girosta reilut 10 km. Joskus on pitänyt katsoa näin:

----------


## paaton

Kyllä minä katsoin molemmat . Ensin flanders ja perään giron viimeiset mäet.


Almeida ajoi tosi kypsästi, eikä sipannut totaalisesti mäkeen. Tuossa olisi voinut tulla minuuttien tappio. 
Tulee mielenkiintoinen viikko, kun nyt näyttää, ettei giroa tarvitse keskeyttää koronan vuoksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lepopäivän jälkeen tällainen etappi.

----------


## pulmark

UAE yksi ajaja ja AG2R henkilökunnasta positiiviset Korona testitulokset. Onkohan Gaviria taas sairastunut. Näköjään, mutta voi kuitenkin hyvin ja on oireeton.

----------


## Laroute

> Joo, Flanderin jälkeen ehti katsoa Girosta reilut 10 km. Joskus on pitänyt katsoa näin:



Jos olisit lennonjohtaja ammatiltasi ja tämä olisi lennonjohtotornin pöydältä kuva, niin linkittäisin Voe bergele ketjuun. Kuva kuvastaa hyvin omistautumistasi ammattilaispyöräilyn seuraamiseen.

----------


## kukavaa

> UAE yksi ajaja ja AG2R henkilökunnasta positiiviset Korona testitulokset. Onkohan Gaviria taas sairastunut. Näköjään, mutta voi kuitenkin hyvin ja on oireeton.



Tämäköhän se selittäisi Gavirian väsyneet sprintti koivet?

----------


## pulmark

Omituinen tilanne. Jotain jatkotutkimuksia kai suoritetaan Gavirialle, aika harvinaista vissiin että immuniteettia Koronalle ei synny ekalla sairastumisella.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Jos olisit lennonjohtaja ammatiltasi ja tämä olisi lennonjohtotornin pöydältä kuva, niin linkittäisin Voe bergele ketjuun. Kuva kuvastaa hyvin omistautumistasi ammattilaispyöräilyn seuraamiseen.



Seuraaminen sujuu hyvin, kunpa ajaminenkin...

----------


## PeeHoo

Keskiviikkona 21.10.2020 on kova päivä. Saadaanko kärkeen uutta järjestystä?

----------


## Googol

Ranskikset ei halua lauantain etappia. Juha Miedon lisäksi myös Giron järjestäjät yllätettiin housut kintuissa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tuskin siinä paljon on ranskisten haluamisista tai ei-haluamisista kyse.

*Non si potrà neanche attuare il piano B, perché lo sterrato del Colle delle Finestre sarà quasi sicuramente impraticabile* causa neve. *Si dovrà dunque adottare il piano C*, una soluzione di ripiego e che non presenterà grosse difficoltà altimetriche, rendendo meno decisiva quella giornata. *Qual è questo piano C?* Si parla di una *doppia salita al Colle del Sestriere dalla SP 23*,  dopo aver attraversato Vigone, Buriasco, Pinerolo. Si parla di un  anello finale strutturato in questo modo: Sestriere-Cesana-Sauze di  Cesana, Sestriere (arrivo in quota). Il Sestriere non è molto  impegnativo: sono 11,4 chilometri al 5,9%, abbastanza regolari e senza  particolari strappi (per i tre chilometri finali si arriva al 7% di  media, ma senza rampe impossibili). *Una decisione definitiva è annunciata per la mattinata di domani, ma appare ormai sicuro che non si potranno affrontare* *Colle dell’Agnello, Monginevro e Izoard.


*

----------


## Googol

Vaan mistä?

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Googol

Voi olla, ettei olisi ajettu kuitenkaan, mutta sitä on vielä vaikea sanoa varmaksi. Sitä ei tuossa sun tekstissä kommentoida mitenkään. Ranskikset kuitenkin varmisti asian.

----------


## Firlefanz

Etkö ole sitä mieltä että viestisi sisältö jäi lähinnä siihen että sen kirjoittajalla on nyt jotain sellaista informaatiota jota ei ihan kaikilla ole ja fillarifoorumin lukijoilla ei ainakaan? :Sarkastinen:  

Mikä lie ollut esteenä sille ettet viitsinyt tai jaksanut tai ehtinyt valottaa asiaa tai edes laittaa linkkiä, kun kuitenkin jaksoit, viitsit ja ehdit kolmekin viestiä kirjoittaa :Cool: 


PS Toki on mahdollista ettet pitänyt tarpeellisena enempää itseäsi rasittaa, koska oletit jokaisen Girosta kiinnostuneen ilman muuta seuraavan lähetystä jossa selostaja ja/tai kommentaattori oli tuoreimmat tiedot kertonut ja esittänyt käsityksensä siitä mitkä tekijät ovat mahdollisesti taustalla vaikuttaneet jne jne :No huh!:

----------


## Googol

No etpä itse sen kummemmin. Muuta kuin tulit vahingossa vaihtaneeksi italiaan. Mutta sattuuhan sitä.

Ehkä mä olin vaan liian pettynyt järjestäjän oletettuun saamattomuuten kunnollisen varasuunnitelman kehittämiseksi. Roubaix'kin on ollut peruttuna jo parisen viikkoa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Torstaina 22.10.2020 ajetaan kai Stelviolle. Nyt solassa ei ole tiellä liunta, ja torstaina olisi luvassa iltapäivällä pari astetta plussaa.

Vähän enne loppua on mutkia matkassa.

----------


## pulmark

Ranskan 17. lokakuuta voimaan tulleet poikkeuslait (asetus 2020-1262) lopulta Giron Ranskan kierroksen lauantaina peruuttivat. Brianconin kaupunginjohtaja ei antanut lupaa. Yli 6 hengen kokoontumiset kielletty julkisilla paikoilla:

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/jorf/...XT000042430554

Sääennustekin toki oli epävarma. Vesi, räntä, lumisade ennuste yli 20mm perjantaiksi, mutta todennäköisesti la olisi pystytty ajamaan.

----------


## Googol

Kai ne sitten peruvat jalkapallot sun muutkin yli 6 hengen urheilulajit.

----------


## pulmark

Jalkapallo sallittua tyhjille katsomoille klo 21 jälkeen.

----------


## marco1

GC-tilannehan meni varsin jännittäväksi.

----------


## paaton

Aika tärkeitä päätöksiä saa joukkueenjohtajat tehdä ja nopeasti. Ehkä sunwebillä oli kuitenkin sovittu valmiiksi, että molemmat saavat ajoa oman ajonsa. Pitkissä nousuissa eroja tulee kuitenkin väkisin. Veikkaan, että kellerman menetti kyllä lähes minuutin, kun hindley ei jäänyt kaveriksi. Tasamaa mäkien välillä yksin oli myrkkyä. No, lopputulos oli hyvä. Kellerman 1. ja hindley 2. Nyt voi rauhassa soveltaa kahden kapteenin taktiikkaa lauantain mäkietapilla.

Mitä nappeja dennis on vetänyt? Uskomaton ajo. Varsinkin se tasamaa ennen viimeistä mäkeä. Ei kellerman siinä hyytynyt niin pahasti, vaan rohan veti +400w koko pätkän. Sunwebin onnistuneen taktiikan vuoksi etapin voitto meni kuitenkin Geogheganilta sivu suun. 

Entä Fausto Masnada? Mikä pelle tämä äijä on? Osoittaa mieltään, vaikka almeida oli selkeä kapteeni. Ei tuosa tilanteessa tarvitse odottaa joukkueenjohtajan päätöksiä, vaan kapteenia on suojattava.

Mahtava etappi. Tälläista giron pitää olla. Onneksi stelviota ei peruttu.

----------


## pulmark

Hindleyllä vielä vähän opettelua takin pukemisen kanssa. Tallipäällikkö tuskin olisi päätä silittänyt jos pukemisyrityksessä olisi hiha sotkeutunut pinnoihin ja siitä nurin ja keskeytys.

Hankala tilannehan se on kun tuuli riepottelee takkia eikä saa toista kättä pujotettua hihaan vaikka miten yrittää.

Dennis veti kyllä mahtavan siivun. Kelderman ajoi yksikseen vissiin jotain 1.5h tuntia. Vaikea asia sporttipäällikölle mitä tehdä. Sporttipäällikkö vielä australialainen ja Kelderman lähtee pois Sunwebistä. Toisaalta en usko että vaikutti kuitenkaan asiaan. Luulen että Sunweb pelkäsi että Kelderman hyytyy niin pahasti että vaikka Hindley olisi tiputtautunut apuun se ei olisi auttanut.

Kisaa on kuitenkin vielä jäljellä. Vaikka Ranskan kierros jää väliin niin ei lauantain etappi helppo ole. Sitten vielä 15km aika-ajo. Keldermanin käyrä on laskeva, mutta ennakkoon vähän vahvempi Geoghegan Harttia aika-ajossa. Hindley oli pitkässä aika-ajossa selvästi kolmikon huonoin. Bilbao ja Almeida enemmän jääneet.

----------


## paaton

Mitä ajokamoja sunweb käyttää. Näytti melkein, että tuo tuulitakki oli vaan huono. Ei venynyt tasan yhtään ja päälle laittaminen oli jäätävän vaikeaa. Sama juttu vetoketjun kanssa.

Tulee tosiaan mielenkiintoinen viikonloppu. Voi hyvinkin olla, että ineos vie giron.

----------


## Firlefanz

Craft on virallinen yhteistyökumppani. Olisikohan tuulitakki ollut yhtä kuin tämä sadetakki: https://teamsunweb.com/arnitel-jacket-vid/


TGH on vahvoilla jos Kelderman putoaa lauantaina eikä Hindley saa tehdyksi eroa. Kolmiviikkoisen kisan viimeisen päivän aika-ajossa voidaan tosin taas nähdä yllätyksiä, mutta jos odotuksien mukaan mennään Kelderman on kolmikosta paras mutta 15 km tasaisella hänenkin pitäisi tehdä ihmeitä. Hindley puolestaan häviää selvästi molemmille vaikka hänellä olisi kuinka hyvä päivä, joten TGH:n pitäisi epäonnistua.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Päivän etappia lyhennetään 108 km, koska lähtöpaikalla satoi eikä ajajia kiinnostanut viettää taas pitkää päivää pyörän päällä sateessa - päätös tehtiin ajajien osalta vasta hetki ennen lähtöä, ja neuvoteltuaan Vegnin kanssa - päätettiin panna kuskit bussiin ja kuskata heidät Abbiategrassoon, josta 'oikea' startti tapahtuu. Monella joukkueella meni myös eilinen päivä pitkäksi bussikuljetuksineen Stelviolta, jotenka lepoaika jäi myös kovin lyhyeksi.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gir...rider-protest/

----------


## Firlefanz

Bernhard Eiselin tviitin mukaan ajajien taholta oli asia otettu esille jo eilen illalla. Vaadittiin kuitenkin tämänaamuinen ilmoitus ajajilta ettei ajeta sitten ollenkaan jos yhteisymmärrykseen etapin lyhentämisestä ei päästä. 

Vaikka järjestäjät olisivat tämänpäiväiseen ratkaisuun jollain tavalla valmistautuneetkin, ei operaatio ole ihan yksinkertainen. Mutta ollaan optimisteja: ajamaan päästään ja kisasta voi tulla mielenkiintoisempi jos ja kun luvassa on aktiivisempaa ajamista ja pyrkimystä ratkaisuihin.

----------


## Googol

Eiköhän luvassa ole "lepopäivä".

----------


## marco1

Kovaahan ne on ajaneet tähän mennessä, Sunwebin Chad Haga twitteröi että vuodesta 2015 kaikki Girot ajaneena tää on rankin loppuviikko mitä on ollut. Toisaalla Nibali kommentoi että kaikki tehoarvot on 2016 tasolla mutta niillä ei pärjää tämän päivän nuorten kuskien kanssa.

----------


## paaton

Kiva olisi tietää rohan dennisin tehot. 

Jos froome veti aiemmin 400w teholla vartin ja kykeni nyt ajamaan rohanin edessä 3min. Eikä rohan ole mikään mäkikauris.

----------


## Yuggas

> Kiva olisi tietää rohan dennisin tehot. 
> 
> Jos froome veti aiemmin 400w teholla vartin ja kykeni nyt ajamaan rohanin edessä 3min. Eikä rohan ole mikään mäkikauris.



Nyt en aivan ymmärrä tätä. Eihän nuo edes aja samassa kisassa... Rohan Dennisiltä eilen mahtava veto, mutta ei mitään yliluonnollista.


Meni sitten GT-pyöräilykin naurettavaksi pelleilyksi. Arvostus pelotonia laski kovasti tämän perseileyn myötä. Reitti on ollut tiedossa ennen kisaa ja ulkoilmaurheilussa nyt sattuu välillä sadepäiviä ja todennäköisesti 2,5 viikon turneen jälkeen voi väsyttää tai muuten suivauttaa, jos tuota ei kestä niin voinee tähdätä tulevina vuosina Tour Down Underiin. Ei luulisi sateen haittaavaan. Sikälikin tämä on ikävää, että lepopäivä tässä välissä on huikea etu eilen sipanneelle Keldermanille. V*ttu mitä kermaperseitä.  :Vihainen:

----------


## marco1

Jaa että kermaperseet sohvalta saa vaatia pellet lavalle tekemään temppuja? 

Kyseessähän ei ollut sateen pelko vaan vielä ennakkotiedoistakin pidennetty reitti sen päätteeksi että eilen Stelviolta pääsy oli selvästi viivästynyt joillakin tiimeillä.

----------


## Yuggas

> Jaa että kermaperseet sohvalta saa vaatia pellet lavalle tekemään temppuja? 
> 
> Kyseessähän ei ollut sateen pelko vaan vielä ennakkotiedoistakin pidennetty reitti sen päätteeksi että eilen Stelviolta pääsy oli selvästi viivästynyt joillakin tiimeillä.



Ei tässä mistään tempuista ole kyse. Ajetaan se reitti mikä on ennakkoon ilmoitettu, noin suunnilleen. Jos näin pitkää etappia ei tässä kohtaa haluta ajaa, niin se protesti on tehtävä paljon aikaisemmin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tuossa Stelviolta tietoja - enempi löytyy velon.cc -sivustolta vaikka livenä

----------


## Laroute

Tämän päivän etappi oli pannukakku. Mielestäni viimeisen viikon tasamaa etapille pitäisi laittaa, joko runsaammin välikirejä tai laittaa tuplapisteet, jotta kamppailu kirimiesten kesken olisi kovempaa. Se vastaisi vuorietappia, joka tasamaalla olisi suunnattu kirimiehille.

----------


## plr

Kummallinen päätös. Ilmeisesti startissa on ollut sadetta ja noin 11-13 C lämmintä. Kai tuohon keliin nyt olisi löytynyt sopivat vaatteet ettei olisi tarvinnut etappia lyhentää. Tuo on kuitenkin aivan tavallinen kesä/syyskeli ja viime vuonna MM-kisoissa oli vastaava.

----------


## paaton

Siis eihän järjestäjät etappia lyhentäneet. Välikirejä ja matkaa oli tarpeeksi. Kuskit eivät vaan suostuneet ajamaan.

----------


## kp63

Käsittämätön vellihousuveto ammattilaisilta. Siel on kuitenkin aikas paljon tehty duunia, jotta tiet suljettu, yleisö miettinyt paikat jne. Ymmärrän, jos olis jäätä tms ajamaton, turvaton paikka. Mekin ollaan ajeltu Lattomereä välillä loskassa, Turussa piti odotella, että tiet sulaa jne.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tällainen on uusittu lauantain reitin profiili.

----------


## Pepe Y

Oletteko lyöneet vetoa voittajasta, vai mistä valitus eilisen etapin lyhentämisestä johtuu?

----------


## Firlefanz

> Eiköhän luvassa ole "lepopäivä".



Pakko myöntää että olit oikeassa. 

Sen ymmärsin että pistepaitakilpailun johtajan joukkueella oli kaikki syyt olla tyytyväisiä siihen että hatka vie pisteet, mutta olisin kuvitellut että osuusvoitosta kiinnostuneita joukkueita olisi ollut enemmän kuin se noin yksi. Kokonaiskilpailumenestyksen osuusvoiton edelle asettavia joukkueita oli vain kaksi ja oli varmasti niitäkin irtiotossa mukana olevia joukkueita joilla olisi ollut kaikki syyt uskoa kirimiehensä menestykseen enemmän kun hatkaan päässeeseen kuskiin.

----------


## kp63

Oletko itse sulkenut todnäköisesti talkootöinä 100km teitä turhan takia, kun miljoonaluokan (osa) ammattilaiset pohtii ettei ole kiva keli?.  Pikkaisen ovat irronneet maanpinnalta. Sitten suostuvat ajamaan todella vaarallisia loppumetrejä, jättäisivät kirin ajamatta jos ja kun vaarallista. Lukiossa 40v sitten oli veikkauskimppa, pysyttiin muuten noin omillaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kummallinen päätös. Ilmeisesti startissa on ollut sadetta ja noin 11-13 C lämmintä. Kai tuohon keliin nyt olisi löytynyt sopivat vaatteet ettei olisi tarvinnut etappia lyhentää. Tuo on kuitenkin aivan tavallinen kesä/syyskeli ja viime vuonna MM-kisoissa oli vastaava.



Tuohon voisi kommentoida jotain siitä että on vissi ero sillä onko kyse yksittäisestä kilpailupäivästä vai kolmiviikkoisesta kisasta johon ei kuulu pelkkää ajamista. Adam Hansenin tviittasi:



En osaa ottaa kantaa puoleen tai toiseen, mutta ilmeisesti tässä oli taustalla jo pitempään kytenyttä tyytymättömyyttä asioihin joitka ajajien mielestä tulisi voida hoitaa paremmin tai asioihin joihin he haluaisivat voida vaikuttaa mutta joihin muut vahvemmat osapuolet (eli kisajärjestäjät ja UCI) eivät todella halua ajajien voivan vaikuttaa. 

Joka tapauksessa minusta on jotenkin liian yksioikoinen tulkinta että kyse oli vain siitä että nykyajajat ovat vellihousuja jotka eivät halua ajaa seitsemää tuntia sateessa tai sateen kastelemina vaikka se on heidän työnsä josta heille maksetaan.

----------


## plr

AH tuossa kertoo, että koska oli väsy ja satoi ja immuunipuolustus ja korona, niin päätettiin sitten ajajien kesken ettei lähdetä ajamaan. Enemmän ymmärrystä saisi asialleen, jos olisi ollut vaarallista ajaa. Nyt tuli melkoinen lommo kestävyysurheilun kuninkaiden kilpeen sitkeinä urheilijoina. Voiko näin toimia vastaisuudessa?

----------


## kp63

Joo  AH:n txt:n perusteella ovat maata kiertävällä radalla. 3vkon tourin yhtenä pointtina on väsyä ja kärsiä.  Me tässä poikien kanssa pohdittiin, ettei huvita ei onnistuisi oikeissa ammattiporukoissa (on se sitten urheilu tai normi hommat). Jos ollaan tyytymättömiä (tähän varmaankin ainakin turvallisuuden osalta oikeutus) pakettiin, niin sitten annetaan varoitus ja mennään lakkoon.  Toki korvaajia voisi löytyä aika helposti..

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tuota eilistä voi myös epäillä yhdeksi tavaksi puolustaa johtoa. 
Tuli Keldermanille ylimääräinen lepopäivä ennen kahta viimeistä etappia, joissa tulee joutumaan koville.
Kun tietäisi ketkä lopulta olivat aloitteellisia asiassa.

----------


## kp63

Ihan hyvä pointti. Ammattijutuissa pitää aina muistaa, että urheilullisesti paras ei välttämättä ole taloudellisesti optimi. Moottoriurheilu tästä ehkä härskein alue

----------


## Firlefanz

> Tuota eilistä voi myös epäillä yhdeksi tavaksi puolustaa johtoa. 
> Tuli Keldermanille ylimääräinen lepopäivä ennen kahta viimeistä etappia, joissa tulee joutumaan koville.
> Kun tietäisi ketkä lopulta olivat aloitteellisia asiassa.



Ainutkaan vakavasti otettava eli edes mahdollisesti jotenkin asioista perillä oleva ja niitä ymmärtävä taho ei ole esittänyt tai antanut ymmärtää tietävänsä että Sunweb tai Kelderman olisivat olleet jollain tavalla aloitteellisia tai toimineet aktiivisesti jotta protestiajatus menisi läpi ajajien keskuudessa. 

Harvoin on tyhmää tai hyödytöntä kysyä "Cui bono?", mutta (1) kuitenkaan se joka ehkä hyötyy eniten ei välttämättä ole se joka on kaiken takana, (2) ei ole mitään syytä kuvitella ettei pyöräily-ympyröissä olisi kalabaliikkia tarkasteltu myös tältäkin kannalta, ja (3) voisin kuvitella että ihan kaikki eivät Sunwebin toimintaa spekuloimallasi tavalla olisi hyvällä katsoneet ja jotkut olisivat melko todennäköisesti jotain sen suuntaista toimittajille vihjaisseet. 

Mutta pidetään mieli avoinna mahdollisen uuden informaation varalta :Sarkastinen:

----------


## UKP

no HUH huh... Samalla ajalla Jai ja Tao. Jai pinkkipaidassa. Melkoinen jännitysnäytelmä. Sinänsä ihan sama kumpi voittaa, mutta kuitenkin haluaisin Jain voittavan, koska Ineos on voittanu tarpeeks suuria ympäriajoja.

----------


## paaton

Onko nämä nousut nyt loivempia, vai mitä ihmettä rohan denisille on tapahtunut? Jäätävää vetoa apukuskina.
Rohan tulee olemaan näillä näytöillä uusi gc kuski ineokselle. Onkohan denisillä jo soppari ensi vuodeksi valmiina?

----------


## paaton

> Oletteko lyöneet vetoa voittajasta, vai mistä valitus eilisen etapin lyhentämisestä johtuu?



Etappia EI LYHENNETTY. Kuskit kieltäytyivät ajamasta, koska pylly kastui. Aivan naurettavaa, enkä todellakaan usko, että tuon päätöksen takana oli edes suurin osa kuskeista.

----------


## xs2jammu

En oo oikein kerennyt koko Giroa seuraamaan, mutta jotenkin menee maku näistä tämmöisistä.

----------


## paaton

> En oo oikein kerennyt koko Giroa seuraamaan, mutta jotenkin menee maku näistä tämmöisistä.



Kannattaisi seurata. Tänään oli loistava etappi.

----------


## Aarde

> Kannattaisi seurata. Tänään oli loistava etappi.



Samaa mieltä. Giro on jo jännittävintä pyöräilyä aikoihin.

Urheilu on viihdettä, eikä suoraan sanoen ole kovin viihdyttävää katsoa sateista ja rumaa Pohjois-Italian maaseutua ja teollisuusalueita. Urheilullisesti ja viihteen kannalta tällä etapin lyhentämisellä ei ollut juuri merkitystä.

----------


## Paolo

> Samaa mieltä. Giro on jo jännittävintä pyöräilyä aikoihin.
> 
> Urheilu on viihdettä, eikä suoraan sanoen ole kovin viihdyttävää katsoa sateista ja rumaa Pohjois-Italian maaseutua ja teollisuusalueita. Urheilullisesti ja viihteen kannalta tällä etapin lyhentämisellä ei ollut juuri merkitystä.



Käsittämätön veto tosiaan tuo kahden ja puolen sadan kilsan tasamaasiirtymä Giron viimeisellä viikolla. Ei varmaankaan mitään unohtumatonta jäänyt kokematta meiltä täältä käsin kisaa seuraavilta.

Ensimmäsen kerran kyllä törmään siihen, että joku kokee Italian maaseudun rumaksi.

----------


## Aarde

> Ensimmäsen kerran kyllä törmään siihen, että joku kokee Italian maaseudun rumaksi.



Vähän OT, mutta ei tuo Milanon ympäristö ole oikein sellaista kaunista kumpuilevaa viiniköynnös maaseutua mikä Italiasta tulee ensin mieleen, vaan tasaisia maissipeltoja ja teollisuusalueita. Näytti reitti kartan mukaankin kulkeneen juuri siellä. Como-järven ranta kyllä on kaunista maisemaa. Vähän niinkuin, että Suomessa monesti maaseudulla valtaosa metsämaisemasta on hoidettua talousmetsää, jossa vuorottelee avohakkuuraiskio ja tikkusuora istutettu mäntyrivistö eikä suinkaan järvimaisemat ja vaarat.

----------


## Paolo

> Vähän OT, mutta ei tuo Milanon ympäristö ole oikein sellaista kaunista kumpuilevaa viiniköynnös maaseutua mikä Italiasta tulee ensin mieleen, vaan tasaisia maissipeltoja ja teollisuusalueita. Näytti reitti kartan mukaankin kulkeneen juuri siellä. Como-järven ranta kyllä on kaunista maisemaa. Vähän niinkuin, että Suomessa monesti maaseudulla valtaosa metsämaisemasta on hoidettua talousmetsää, jossa vuorottelee avohakkuuraiskio ja tikkusuora istutettu mäntyrivistö eikä suinkaan järvimaisemat ja vaarat.



No, okei, tosiaan on Italiassa valita kauniimpiakin reittejä Girolle kaiken maailman nähtäväksi.
Toivottavasti kisan järjestäjä oppi jotain tapahtuneesta ja muistaa ennen ensi vuoden reitin lukkoon lyömistä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Aika mielenkiintoista: viimeinen etappi ja kaksi parasta samalla ajalla. Tasainen etappi.



Pääsin ajamaan reittiä muutama vuosi sitten aika-ajopäivänä. Aika monessa kohdassa oli ratikkakiskojen ylitystä ja aika epätasaista laatoitusta. Vaan ovathan nämä kuskit ammattilaisia.
Minä ja muut päästiin ajamaan Duomon aukiolle asti, mutta sitten alkoi mennä levypyörämiehiä treenaamassa reittiä ja meikäläiset komennettiin pois.

----------


## PeeHoo

Maalipaikan eli Milanon tuomiokirkon aukion nettikamera:
https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/we...mo-milano.html

----------


## TetedeCourse



----------


## Munarello

On siinä saattuetta kerrakseen.  :Vink:

----------


## PeeHoo

> On siinä saattuetta kerrakseen.



Follow the Leader...

----------


## xs2jammu

> Kannattaisi seurata. Tänään oli loistava etappi.



Ku ei oo enää eurosporttia kanava paketissa  :Irvistys:

----------


## marco1

Ei ollut kaikki voimat R Dennisillä jäänyt edellispäivien mäkiin.... Campernaetsin kanssa sama TT-aika olisi siis ollut todella kova juttu mutta Gannan tyrmäys vei ehkä huomion tästä.

----------


## karjala67

> Käsittämätön vellihousuveto ammattilaisilta. Siel on kuitenkin aikas paljon tehty duunia, jotta tiet suljettu, yleisö miettinyt paikat jne. Ymmärrän, jos olis jäätä tms ajamaton, turvaton paikka. Mekin ollaan ajeltu Lattomereä välillä loskassa, Turussa piti odotella, että tiet sulaa jne.



Enpä varsinaisesti vellihousuksi nimittelisi ketään joka tämänkin giron on läpi ajanut..

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei-vellihousutkin voivat joskus tehdä vellihousumaisia ratkaisuja tai vellihousuvetoja. Ja se oliko ratkaisu olla starttaamatta alkuperäisen pituiselle lähes seitsemän tunnin etapille velihousumainen lajin luonteen ja sen perinteet ja niiden vaatimukset huomioonottaen on kysymys johon ei kovin helposti oikeaa vastausta mielestäni löydy.


PS Koska minulla ei lajihistoria ole kovin hyvin päässä edes siltä osin kuin sitä tunnen, en osaa sanoa miten tavallista tai epätavallista tämän vuoden Giron neljän pitkän eli kestoltaan kuusituntisen (tai yli tai ihan pikkaisen ali) osuuden putki olisi ollut. 

PPS Totta kai ko. seikka olisi ollut nähtävissä heti kun reitti julkistettiin eikä syksyinen sääkään voinut olla yllätys eikä senkään olisi pitänyt olla odottamatonta että siirtymät edellisen etapin maalista hotelliin ja hotellista seuraavan etapin lähtöön voivat nekin olla pitkiä ja syödä kallisarvoista lepo- ja nukkumisaikaa. Mutta tilanne jossa ajajat tai suuri osa tai ainakin merkittävä osa heistä koki olevansa saattoi silti olla sillä tavoin poikkeuksellinen että sanokaamme lajin luonteelle vieras ratkaisu tuntui ajajista siinä määrin oikealle että tehtiin kuten nähtiin.

----------


## cokekola

> PPS Totta kai ko. seikka olisi ollut nähtävissä heti kun reitti julkistettiin eikä syksyinen sääkään voinut olla yllätys eikä senkään olisi pitänyt olla odottamatonta että siirtymät edellisen etapin maalista hotelliin ja hotellista seuraavan etapin lähtöön voivat nekin olla pitkiä ja syödä kallisarvoista lepo- ja nukkumisaikaa.



Tämä.

----------


## marco1

^Justiinsahan tuossa Adam Hansenin viestissä oli ettei ajajat tiedä noita tarkempia siirtymäaikoja reitin julkistuksen aikoihin vaan vasta päivää paria ennen. 
Tokihan tähän ajajien reaktioon vaikutti myös aikaisemmat Giron järjestäjien toimet, onhan näitä samoja juttuja ennenkin kritisoitu vuosien varrella. 

Parasta vielä se että seniorikuski Hansen laitettiin asialle koko pelotonin toimesta ja sitten jälkikäteen osa kommentoi että ”olis me voitukin ajaa”. No Hansen vaihtaa lajia tän kisan jälkeen ja muut saa selittää mitä vaan.

----------

